# Hurray!!! Hubby got 2 deer yesterday



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

He went hunting with his brother in from Florida yesterday. Got a nice buck in the morning and a huge doe in the afternoon. We plan to can the meat. That will be some good eating. Can't wait till I get to go hunting.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

:congrat: Great news (and great eating!).


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Food is good!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting from someplace other than the store is even better! :congrat:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yay! That's great, Clarice! :2thumb:

I hope you do well when you get to go hunting!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!!:2thumb:

Mother Nature has a great store.


----------



## Eli-2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Backstrap and grilled deer sausage,mmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------

